# Roy Hibbert Hitting His Stride



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> And what better time for Roy Hibbert to finally be getting closer to where everyone thinks he should be. I will still state that I don’t think Hibbert will ever be a huge scorer, but what he can do on defense and rebounding wise is worth the pay. I see the argument well Hibbert is getting paid like a superstar, so he needs to produce like that. But through this Pacers’ offense, he’s never going to get that many points. He hit for 27 points yesterday, and had plenty of put backs on misses by Pacers. That’s mostly his game. There are those times when the Pacers will dump it in to Roy and he’ll have to take advantage of that.
> 
> The Pacers will get a great chance to see where Roy Hibbert is at with Friday night’s meeting with the Lakers of Los Angeles. There we have quite a center match up with Dwight Howard, who looks to be back to his usual form going at Hibbert. Hibbert has looked at his peak as well shooting over 55% from the field over the past few games. That has to continue for the Pacers to contend with what Howard might have to do without Kobe Bryant in the line up tomorrow night.
> 
> ...


http://alwaysmillertime.com/2013/03/14/roy-hibbert-hitting-his-stride/


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

It was actually a couple comments made by Pacers fans on this board that made me start watching Hibbert's defense a little more closely, and I actually agree. He is an elite defensive center. He's smarter and more consistent than guys like Javale McGee and DeAndre Jordan. He's in the same class defensively as Dwight, Duncan, and Marc Gasol. Granted all three of those guys contribute more offensively to their teams' success.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Not a Pacer fan, but I'm pulling for you guys to take out Miami in the playoffs, especially since the Bulls don't appear to be heading down that path (i.e., Rose hasn't returned yet, injuries, and such).

Hibbert is, IMO, the wild card necessary to take down Miami. Miami has NOBODY who can handle him if he's playing well. Not to mention the defensive impact to minimize Lebron and Wade constantly getting points in the paint, which is the only way you beat them. And there is no team I want to fail more the Miami, haha.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

He had some kind of strange right wrist injury in the beginning of the season that was bothering his hook shots. It looks like he's started to get his touch back. Although against LA on Friday he missed quite a few one footers that should go down everytime.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

I like Hibbert, he's a good defender, no doubt. I just don't understand why he gets abused by below average bigs on the inside.

He's soft as they come, I get that, but Spencer Hawes, really? I hate to think what KG is gonna do to him.


----------

